# Colorado mother arrested for allowing children to die while she had sex



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

GRAND JUNCTION, Colo. — The Colorado mother of two boys who died after being left in her vehicle is facing charges including criminally negligent homicide, following allegations that she was having sex in another vehicle while her boys were alone.

The Daily Sentinel reports Heather Jensen was arrested Wednesday at her mother’s North Fort Myers home on suspicion of false reporting, two counts of criminally negligent homicide and two counts of child abuse resulting in death while acting with negligence.

Coroner’s officials have said 2-year-old William Jensen and 4-year-old Tyler Jensen died of hyperthermia, or overheating. William died at the scene Nov. 27. Tyler died later at a hospital.

An arrest warrant affidavit says a man told investigators he and Heather Jensen were having sex in his truck while the boys were in her vehicle.



Colorado woman whose children died from overheating arrested in North Fort Myers | The News-Press | news-press.com


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

I often approach things from a biological view... that 'mother' is a flawed, broken organism. To put existing children in danger while seeking more sperm is just plain fvcked up. If true what a horrible story.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

I could have gone my entire life without reading that story and been happier for it.


----------



## messeduplady (May 31, 2012)

Ovid said:


> I could have gone my entire life without reading that story and been happier for it.


:iagree: Me too.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

This just goes to show you that just because someone is female and a mother does not make them a great person...sometimes you hear people yakking about how mothers are like angels..how they put their children first, etc. etc.  

Those poor children..stuff like this just sickens me! I hope she gets what is coming to her in jail. I am sure in a women's prison she will meet some lovely girlfriends.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe, I am just old.... but I am getting tired of these skanky women who become "Moms" which at one time was a right of passage and sadly, these days, the ability for a woman to push a baby out now makes a female, or in more psuedo sexual terms "a woman."

Where was the father(s) of these two boys. Maybe society needs to make it their business again.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Evidence of the pleasure-seeking society we now live in. For a moment of pleasure she cooked her children. With her mentality she should have just aborted them because she eventually did. BTW highwood, that's no mother, that's an example of a monster in disguise. It takes more than carrying a child for 9 months, to be called a mother, just like it takes more than a sperm to be called a father. 

If a man wants to sleep with me, call me a joy-killer, but he has to come armed with protection and fork up the cash for a hotel room and a baby-sitter, since his place and mine aren't options (...that too is quite telling).


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

I’m a libertarian on pretty much every issue… but I sincerely believe people should get a state issued licence in order to prove they are fit to become parents.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Where was the father(s) of these two boys. Maybe society needs to make it their business again.


Either this or another news story quoted the grandparents as stating that they were burying the children next to the dad. My heart breaks for them.

I agree with Ovid. What a horrible, horrible story.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Numbersixxx said:


> I’m a libertarian on pretty much every issue… but I sincerely believe people should get a state issued licence in order to prove they are fit to become parents.



I think that too.Especially since it seems that mothers seem to get a free pass because they are, well, just moms.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

she should be locked in a car to die. that would be appropriate.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Stupid woman. Stupid man. Personally I think that the man she was with should be prosecuted as well. 

Not that it excuses them, but they probably did not know that locking children in a closed up car in the heat would kill them.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder how their father died.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Stupid woman. Stupid man. Personally I think that the man she was with should be prosecuted as well.
> 
> Not that it excuses them, but they probably did not know that locking children in a closed up car in the heat would kill them.


:iagree:
The man knew they were in there. He was every bit as copable.


There should be a support forum for people that read this story...


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

According to the Daily Mail her H died a few weeks ago in some kind of accident.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> According to the Daily Mail her H died a few weeks ago in some kind of accident.


Complete destruction.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What a horrible story. To be honest, the fact that she was alleged to have been having sex really doesn't bother me. 

What bothers me is that she left the kids alone while she was away from them for an hour. For whatever reason.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> According to the Daily Mail her H died a few weeks ago in some kind of accident.


Well, isn't that interesting. She couldn't even wait until he was cold before she heated up. I hope the police take a look at his death in light of these new developments.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I HATE covering stories like this. Just hate it. 

Stirs up some bad memories. Like the time I was asked to help cover a murder story, only to realise that the murder victim was actually a friend of mine.  (Sorry! Threadjack!)


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

highwood said:


> This just goes to show you that just because someone is female and a mother does not make them a great person...sometimes you hear people yakking about how mothers are like angels..how they put their children first, etc. etc.


I could not agree with this more. My ex H is tormenting himself with being with his first wife through her drinking, drug abuse, constant cheating and suicide attempts because "she's the mother of his kids". I say, so the fvck what? How ridiculously stupid he is. Their kids are better off without her in their lives, she is a horrible example. Just like the mother in this article! I could totally see her doing this to her kids when they were little. Disgusting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I could not agree with this more. My ex H is tormenting himself with being with his first wife through her drinking, drug abuse, constant cheating and suicide attempts because "she's the mother of his kids". I say, so the fvck what? How ridiculously stupid he is. Their kids are better off without her in their lives, she is a horrible example. Just like the mother in this article! I could totally see her doing this to her kids when they were little. Disgusting.


Your ex H isn't telling the full story, though. "She's the mother of my kids... and I love her very much."

Sometimes we love the wrong person.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bfree said:


> Well, isn't that interesting. She couldn't even wait until he was cold before she heated up. I hope the police take a look at his death in light of these new developments.


C'mon, don't be so jaded. Dont you see? She was distraught over the loss of her husband and was allowing another man to console her...with his penis. 

Here in Arizona where I live, moms bake their children with regularity. This happens alot more often than people realise.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

ZOMBIE THREAD FROM OUTER SPACE!

She was sentenced to 10 years in prison but was transferred to community corrections. So she's out as of November 2016.

What part of which community do they correct, I have no idea.

By the way, I'm back folks.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bfree said:


> GRAND JUNCTION, Colo. — The Colorado mother of two boys who died after being left in her vehicle is facing charges including criminally negligent homicide, following allegations that she was having sex in another vehicle while her boys were alone.
> 
> The Daily Sentinel reports Heather Jensen was arrested Wednesday at her mother’s North Fort Myers home on suspicion of false reporting, two counts of criminally negligent homicide and two counts of child abuse resulting in death while acting with negligence.
> 
> ...


*She'd be more than eligible for "the needle" had that sickening criminal event occurred here in Texas!*


----------

